# Oatmeal Pot Cookies



## retardigraded (Nov 5, 2009)

I just ate two of these and I'm baked! 

I got this recipe from allrecipes.com:
1 cup butter, softened
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3 cups quick cooking oats

Directions: 
1. In a medium bowl, cream together butter, white sugar, and brown sugar. Beat in eggs one at a time, then stir in vanilla. Combine flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon; stir into the creamed mixture. Mix in oats. Cover, and chill dough for at least one hour.

2. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets. Roll the dough into walnut sized balls, and place 2 inches apart on cookie sheets. Flatten each cookie with a large fork dipped in sugar.

3. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes in preheated oven. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.


I added 1 and a half cups of ghirardelli's 60% cacao chocolate chips to the mix and it turned out awesome! The oatmeal and dark chocolate really compliment the herby flavor of the butter.

If you like really soft cookies like I do, just bake for 8 minutes and take them off the rack right after the 5 minutes cooling time. And do make sure you do the cooling time thing, as your cookies will still cook a bit after they're out.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 5, 2009)

i made a batch of some regular chocolate chip cannacookies that were BOMB, the best thing was youd eat a cookie or two, but didnt feel high for a while, the first sign was that i had a killer case of the munchies. so i ate 2 more cookies and smoked a blunt. once i realized how high i was, i was stumbling and giggling like a mad man, i felt like id smoked 1000 blunts


----------



## retardigraded (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah I know the feeling, I have to stop myself from eating all of my cookies once I start


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 5, 2009)

hell yea thanks man i started casually lookin for good recipes seein as how im choppin in a few weeks. glad you thought of this cuz i LOVE oatmeal raisin cookies so ima try this one out


----------



## retardigraded (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome, let me know how it goes!


----------



## xxHippieLovexx (Jul 9, 2011)

I made them, they came out AMAZING. I added raisins and substituted sugar with splenda because my dad is diabetic. but great recipe! Thanks


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 9, 2011)

i love pot oatmeal cookies they are the best


----------

